# Bizarre Pipe - Filto



## zigaretten (Oct 6, 2008)

So I'm cleaning up the last of the pipes I got from my father and I come accross this strange one labeled Filto. It looked so cheap that at first I was just gonna toss it back in the drawer with the pipes that are beyond saving, but then I decided to research it a little. I haven't found out much.....










Mine is actually all black. I got this photo from a rather neat site run by a collector: Smoking Metal

http://www.smokingmetal.co.uk/index.html

The shank is metal (aluminum?) and the bowl seems to be plastic. It needs a filter inside but since the company seems to be out of business I went ahead and smoked a bowl without one. I have to admit it smoked pretty nice. Something about the large empty metal shank seems to cool the smoke.

Anyone familiar with these? I'd love to find some filters to fit it.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

:tuThere are a few metal -bodied pipe around which are no longer in production. Kirsten is a metal-bodied pipe still in production. I have a couple. They smoke very cool and deminish tounge bite.however they also deminish the flavor of the tobacco somewhat. You can purchase different bowls from Kirsten or have custom bowls made for them. As for a filter for your Filto I'm sure someone on this forum will know if and where they are available. Wheather or not you can find a filter I'd hang on to the pipe.:2

Mike


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I read about one of these pipes a while back. You were just supposed to use cotton in the metal tube to act as a filter. Dunno if it was the same pipe or not though.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I read about one of these pipes a while back. You were just supposed to use cotton in the metal tube to act as a filter. Dunno if it was the same pipe or not though.


The cotton would probably work. Give it a try.

Mike


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

There is also the Falcon with it's scientifically-engineered-air-cooled-twisty stem.

Here is a link to a post showing my restoration of said pipe.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1322614&postcount=735

One of the advantages of such systems is the option of carrying several pre-loaded bowls in a pocket, reducing your travel needs. You can also remove the bowl during smoking and "dab" the moisture away with a napkin or what have you. p


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

zigaretten said:


> So I'm cleaning up the last of the pipes I got from my father and I come accross this strange one labeled Filto. It looked so cheap that at first I was just gonna toss it back in the drawer with the pipes that are beyond saving, but then I decided to research it a little. I haven't found out much.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that isn't a tobacco pipe. lol! :w Remember to puff, puff, pass. lol

All kidding aside, that really doesnt look like a tobacco pipe. it is kinda cool in an odd way.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

zigaretten said:


> So I'm cleaning up the last of the pipes I got from my father and I come accross this strange one labeled Filto. It looked so cheap that at first I was just gonna toss it back in the drawer with the pipes that are beyond saving, but then I decided to research it a little. I haven't found out much.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the carb?


----------



## zigaretten (Oct 6, 2008)

Given that the picture is just about real size (at least on my screen) I suspect that if you filled it with anything other than tobacco you might never come down :dr .

Don't worry about me keeping it, it may not be valuable but it is an interesting curio. And I don't need the filters, I've smoked it a couple of times now without them, it would just be nice to smoke it at least once as it was designed to be smoked.

And tzaddi, I would love to know how you got that stem cleaned up so nicely.....especially if you did it without a buffer which is something I don't have access to...........


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Those are some pretty neat pipes! The falcon on really looks cool.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

zigaretten said:


> And tzaddi, I would love to know how you got that stem cleaned up so nicely.....especially if you did it without a buffer which is something I don't have access to...........


The answer lies here>>>http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1361709&postcount=6

Thanks for asking. With the cold weather here perhaps I can catch up on the back log of estate pipes that need my attention. p


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

scottw said:


> Where's the carb?


 Hi Scott - I have a store display of Filto pipes with 4 pipes and extra filters. I'll sell some filters for $10.00 ea. if you're interested.
Regards, Allan


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

allan7426 said:


> Hi Scott - I have a store display of Filto pipes with 4 pipes and extra filters. I'll sell some filters for $10.00 ea. if you're interested.
> Regards, Allan


So, are they for dopers or for tobacco smokers according to your clientele interest?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

allan7426 said:


> Hi Scott - I have a store display of Filto pipes with 4 pipes and extra filters. I'll sell some filters for $10.00 ea. if you're interested.
> Regards, Allan


So, are they for dopers or for tobacco smokers according to your clientele interest? As what appears to be a full-sized pipe it doesn't look like it's meant for dope.

Your opinion?


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> So, are they for dopers or for tobacco smokers according to your clientele interest? As what appears to be a full-sized pipe it doesn't look like it's meant for dope.
> 
> Your opinion?


 The Filto pipes were produced for tobacco. Ironically they were patented by a U.S. Navy medical corpsman, R.L. Smith


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I read about one of these pipes a while back. You were just supposed to use cotton in the metal tube to act as a filter. Dunno if it was the same pipe or not though.


Pipes and Tobacco did an article on filtered pipes, I believe the one to which you are referring (and one like I owned years ago) used tissue paper as a filter. Never liked the thing (it looked something like the one in the picture), but the was larger. Anyways it smoked like used toliet paper was used as a filter.


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Pipes and Tobacco did an article on filtered pipes, I believe the one to which you are referring (and one like I owned years ago) used tissue paper as a filter. Never liked the thing (it looked something like the one in the picture), but the was larger. Anyways it smoked like used toliet paper was used as a filter.


The filters were relatively heavy cardboard especially mad for these pipes.I designed the mechanism that allowed painting the bowls. Bob Smith was my father-in-law at the time.My duaghter would give about anything to obtain one of these.


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

merlyn61 said:


> The filters were relatively heavy cardboard especially mad for these pipes.I designed the mechanism that allowed painting the bowls. Bob Smith was my father-in-law at the time.My duaghter would give about anything to obtain one of these.


 I have a Filto display board with a picture of Bill Smith,4 pipes, and 9 cardboard cylynders, each with 4 filters,and a tare pad of order sheets for replacable parts.
Allan


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

allan7426 said:


> I have a Filto display board with a picture of Bill Smith,4 pipes, and 9 cardboard cylynders, each with 4 filters,and a tare pad of order sheets for replacable parts.
> Allan


Is there any chance of purchasing these?


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

allan7426 said:


> I have a Filto display board with a picture of Bill Smith,4 pipes, and 9 cardboard cylynders, each with 4 filters,and a tare pad of order sheets for replacable parts.
> Allan


Is there any chance of obtaining these for my daughtr?


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

merlyn61 said:


> Is there any chance of obtaining these for my daughtr?


 I would sell the diplay board with the pipes and filters for $250.00 including postage. The pipes are orange, black, green, and candy apple red.
Allan


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to buy them.What method of payment will you accept?


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

The biggest selling point that Bob had for the Filto pipe was that you could tilt your head back while you were smoking with no drainage. It was also a very cool smoling pipe. He was a Navy Corpsman (as was I) and retired a LCDR Medical Service Corps.I was his son-in-law and designd the electrical apparatus to help paint the bowls an even color.


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

merlyn61 said:


> I would like to buy them.What method of payment will you accept?


 You can send a personal check or money order made out to:
Allan Kirshner
868 21 Ave N
St Petersburg,FL 33704
I'll send them insured. Thanks


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

allan7426 said:


> You can send a personal check or money order made out to:
> Allan Kirshner
> 868 21 Ave N
> St Petersburg,FL 33704
> I'll send them insured. Thanks


I will have the check in the mail in the morning. Thank you very much.You have no idea how pleased she will be. She has missed her granddad and grandmother terribly and Bill, her uncle, also died several years ago. She used to play in the factory and help with the packing.


----------



## allan7426 (Aug 23, 2009)

merlyn61 said:


> I will have the check in the mail in the morning. Thank you very much.You have no idea how pleased she will be. She has missed her granddad and grandmother terribly and Bill, her uncle, also died several years ago. She used to play in the factory and help with the packing.


 Thanks for your quick response. I'll send the pipes out tomorrow.


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

allan7426 said:


> View attachment 30367
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. I'll send the pipes out tomorrow.


Thank you.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I smoked weed in high school with pipes like that. The bowl isn't the same. Maybe the guy was high while making it.


----------



## merlyn61 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I smoked weed in high school with pipes like that. The bowl isn't the same. Maybe the guy was high while making it.


God no.Bob was as straight as they come


----------

